# Triton Boat power switch problem!!!!



## basshawger (Mar 10, 2006)

The problem is when I turn it no power!! I have checked all the fuses I could find and they all look good. I was wondering if anyone can maybe help me figure out the problem. I am supposed to fish a tourney this week and with no power, no livewell, no bilge, no lights its not looking good. Any thing will help.

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Have you checked the hook ups from the battery? The only other thing you can check is to make sure you have power to the switch from the battery. If you have power to the switch, and not out to the items you listed, then you have a bad connection at your fuse panel. Take a 12 volt test light and check to see how far you have power, start at the battery and check each connection.


----------

